# Orlando UBEReats only 7.5 hours RESULTS



## SirNomad (Nov 5, 2018)

Wow, I am making so much money! I can't wait to pick out a tent so I can live the life of luxury in the woods behind Wal-Mart!

Seriously, $10 an hour not counting wear and tear and mileage to the restaurants. Uber has become the scum of the Earth.


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

I quitted last week after 2 years of driving. Quitted meaning that I deleted both my Uber and Lyft driver accounts, requesting support that I no longer wanted to drive.

The pay and representation of a rideshare driver was ultimately the reason why I decided to leave for good. Another was the negativity, it consumed my head no matter what I do to do my best staying happy, it was something that I wasn't cut out in the long run.

Loving my new job right now. I had some great moments and fantastic times as a former rideshare driver but Uber and Lyft needs to completely revamp their company on how their support and treat drivers. That would take an eternity or would never happen.

Sorry to hear your not making enough, even if you were driving on OBT (a.k.a Orange Blossum Trail) road.


----------



## SirNomad (Nov 5, 2018)

Going to college full-time and I don't want to go into food service. Any ideas for part-time occupations in Orlando?


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

SirNomad said:


> Going to college full-time and I don't want to go into food service. Any ideas for part-time occupations in Orlando?


I don't live in Orlando but I visit there pretty often because of family down there. I can't really answer you question about the jobs in Orlando lol.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SirNomad said:


> I can't wait to pick out a tent so I can live the life of luxury in the woods behind Wal-Mart! Seriously, $10 an hour not counting wear and tear and mileage to the restaurants. Uber has become the scum of the Earth.


Who the hell ever believed that driving for Uber was supposed to be a life-sustaining venture?
Wait a minute..... was that you?


----------



## SirNomad (Nov 5, 2018)

That's what jobs are for? You sound like a shill of the company who wants to pay Americans below minimum wage and get away with it.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SirNomad said:


> I can't wait to pick out a tent so I can live the life of luxury in the woods behind Wal-Mart! Seriously, $10 an hour not counting wear and tear and mileage to the restaurants. Uber has become the scum of the Earth.





Uber's Guber said:


> Who the hell ever believed that driving for Uber was supposed to be a life-sustaining venture? Wait a minute..... was that you?





SirNomad said:


> You sound like a shill of the company who wants to pay Americans below minimum wage and get away with it.


Try to dress differently each time you enter the Walmart bathroom to bathe in the sink, so you're not recognized.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SirNomad said:


> Wow, I am making so much money! I can't wait to pick out a tent so I can live the life of luxury in the woods behind Wal-Mart!
> 
> Seriously, $10 an hour not counting wear and tear and mileage to the restaurants. Uber has become the scum of the Earth.


if it makes you feel any better...

That's better than i would have guessed you would have made. $5.35 is a little better than what i would expect for each delivery around her, And you did pretty good for tips. $12 in tips for 14 deliveries.

Seriously thou...

Orlando pay rates (per minute and per mile) are stupid low. Your only mistake was doing uber in the first place.

Uber hasn't been any good here for several years at this point.

And i crunched your numbers.. your hourly pay was $9.97 an hour minus costs. ($75.80 for 7.61 hours)



SirNomad said:


> Going to college full-time and I don't want to go into food service. Any ideas for part-time occupations in Orlando?


Scruber and Gryft are both out.

I'm assuming you live in the UCF area?

Well unfortunately taxi driving is also out as i'm assuming you have classes during the day?

The good taxi money is 5:00 am to 8:00-9:00 PM monday-friday. I'm completely serious on these times to. Taxi driving runs into 2 issues that makes it bad for students. You can either pick your own hours, but you need to put in 60+ hours a week to see good money, or your working 12 hour crack of dawn shifts on week days ALA 5:00 AM to 5:00 PM or 9:00 am to 9:00 PM (night shift is borderline dead for taxis anymore)

Disney WILL give you weekend hours... but the problem with them is the 3 days of orientation. (Also a very unmagical secret is that for most "on property" positions it takes 30-45 minutes to get from the parking lot to your clock in location (where you actually have to be at the start of your shift) so everyone's pay is constantly shorted an hour or so for every day they work.

The other problem with WDW is that it's so far from UCF. (it's a 70 mile round trip and a few bucks in tolls, that will eat you alive)

(Universal is a carbon copy but marginally closer to UCF)

I'd check

Walmart
Wawa
McDonalds
711

All of them give out night and or weekend hours, the farther you go from campus usually the easier it is to get weekend hours. There's also a gazillion restaurants, look for waiter positions. My advice is downtown Orlando or one of the many places nearish UCF or towards the airport.

Unfortunately your instincts were spot on, for your lifestyle, food service is about it.


----------



## SirNomad (Nov 5, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> if it makes you feel any better...
> 
> That's better than i would have guessed you would have made. $5.35 is a little better than what i would expect for each delivery around her, And you did pretty good for tips. $12 in tips for 14 deliveries.
> 
> ...


And you have to point with 2 fingers at Disney. Blasphemy.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Don’t drive for Uber eats.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

SirNomad said:


> Going to college full-time and I don't want to go into food service. Any ideas for part-time occupations in Orlando?


Disney cast member

You could walk around scaring kids in a Mickey Mouse costume


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

If you do Ubereats for a few days and you see it's not profitable you simply stop doing Ubereats.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm voting for Disney being a bad idea for a UCF student. (unless a shifts every Saturday/Sunday is enough)

Most hours are during the day (or starting by 3:00 Pm at the absolute latest) which to get to a 3:00 PM shift would involve leaving UCF DRESSED at 1:30 PM at the latest. An hour worst case to get from UCF out to WDW and a 30 minute walk from the employee parking lot to your clock in location (again worst case scenario)

At that point you've gutted your school day to needing to be finished by 1:00 PM foor you have time for a quick shower/change. Which you NEED to do at disney, a quick shower/shave is essential before every shift or you'll get fired REAL quick.

Because at WDW you have to smell like roses in 100 degree heat or else...

And if you start at pre-opening (A very small select few positions start at 7:30 AM) your working until 3:00 PM which puts you back at UCF at 4:30 PM at the earliest... in which case your entire school day is dead.


Disney is a really terrible idea or a part time job, now if you needed a summer job it would be alright, or a weekend job... but an after class job no... not at all.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Disney is a really terrible idea or a part time job


But you get free ride-passes, right?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

SirNomad said:


> Wow, I am making so much money! I can't wait to pick out a tent so I can live the life of luxury in the woods behind Wal-Mart!
> 
> Seriously, $10 an hour not counting wear and tear and mileage to the restaurants. Uber has become the scum of the Earth.


imagine you didnt get tips . some days some dont.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Emp9 said:


> imagine you didnt get tips . some days some dont.


I'd honestly expect the normal to be closer to 60-70 for 8 hours here.


----------

